# High Rigg Farm, Dalby.



## lenny (May 26, 2008)

Has anyone ever stayed at this site?. It was reccomended to me this weekend as it would interest my 13 year old cos of the cycling facility in the nearby forrest. It's situated near Pickering, North Yorkshire. All the reviews I've read so far have been positive


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 26, 2008)

Spooky I was thinking of Dalby Forest this morning - ages since i was there so give us the nod when you've been


----------



## lenny (May 27, 2008)

*Dalby forest*



lenny said:


> Has anyone ever stayed at this site?. It was reccomended to me this weekend as it would interest my 13 year old cos of the cycling facility in the nearby forrest. It's situated near Pickering, North Yorkshire. All the reviews I've read so far have been positive



My lads into cycling and found this skills track on "you tube", wants to give it a try next weekend.I believe it's £7 to enter the forest in your motor but if you tell the toll booth operator your camping at High Rigg farm, the fee is waivered, the farmer charges £7 a night, inc. hook up, basic toilets and showers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-IJbyA3Bn0

Apparently there is wildlife aplenty may even take my own bike and show him how it's done...... Wheres my bicycle clips?


----------

